# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  fuk prince harry

## Montana



----------

2cent (10-04-2020),Common (10-05-2020),dinosaur (10-04-2020),Hillofbeans (10-05-2020),Lone Gunman (10-04-2020),Madison (10-04-2020),Northern Rivers (10-04-2020),Quark (10-05-2020),Swedgin (10-05-2020),teeceetx (10-04-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

He's necromanced by the blow jobs, IMO.

----------

Hillofbeans (10-05-2020),Lone Gunman (10-04-2020),Madison (10-04-2020)

----------


## kazenatsu

I thought this might have been a desperate bid by Harry to try to garner better attention from the media, to try to compensate for the scandalizing connection with Epstein (even though nothing was actually proven).
We know how the media has held famous people up on a pedestal when they have criticized Trump or endorsed Biden.

(Republican Senator John McCain, for example. His death shortly later was practically eulogized. Even former President George Bush Jr who the media totally hated during his presidency garnered some positive light later after saying he would not vote for Trump)

----------


## teeceetx

Harry, formerly had the best of all worlds.  Now on the downward slide to oblivion.  I smile knowing what awaits him.

----------

2cent (10-04-2020),Madison (10-04-2020),Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> 


Great video!  Who is that guy?

But, oops, he accidentally called (no more) "Prince Harry,"  "Prince William," @ 1:02.  <-shrug->  (Bloopers R fun.)

Harry is most assuredly an idiot.  A lazy miscreant from the get-go, who I think William tried to bring around, to no avail.  Surprised me to hear some English gossip columnist say Harry was always the favored one by the Brits.  I highly doubt it.

The host caught my interest in his knowledge of history.  Yup, the U.S. and U.K. became allies when the Brits stopped sticking their nose in U.S. business.
(Somehow, President Polk convinced them to be smart.  Or rather, neither country wanted war over Oregon, so, said treaty was signed.  Part of the Manifest Destiny.)

But lo!  This is news to _me!_  Pelosi actually came out _against_ Brexit, and even threatened 'No Free Trade Deal' with the UK, should they leave the EU??

No _wonder_ Queen Elizabeth is so fried out with that lost cause of a grandson of hers!!!

But then, is there anyone, (other than that mislead gossip columnist), who didn't think there was something 'not quite right' with that child?

----------

Hillofbeans (10-05-2020),Montana (10-05-2020),Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## Quark

> I thought this might have been a desperate bid by Harry to try to garner better attention from the media, to try to compensate for the scandalizing connection with Epstein (even though nothing was actually proven).
> We know how the media has held famous people up on a pedestal when they have criticized Trump or endorsed Biden.
> 
> (Republican Senator John McCain, for example. His death shortly later was practically eulogized. Even former President George Bush Jr who the media totally hated during his presidency garnered some positive light later after saying he would not vote for Trump)


 It was Prince Andrew who had was an Epstein crony. And Andrew has been striped of all official duties. Apparently, Harry is now on the chopping block. I guess the Queen can't take away his prince ship or duke ship. If I was the Queen and it was legal Harry would just be plain old Harry. No more prince and no more duke.

----------


## Quark

> Great video!  Who is that guy?
> 
> But, oops, he accidentally called (no more) "Prince Harry,"  "Prince William," @ 1:02.  <-shrug->  (Bloopers R fun.)
> 
> Harry is most assuredly an idiot.  A lazy miscreant from the get-go, who I think William tried to bring around, to no avail.  Surprised me to hear some English gossip columnist say Harry was always the favored one by the Brits.  I highly doubt it.
> 
> The host caught my interest in his knowledge of history.  Yup, the U.S. and U.K. became allies when the Brits stopped sticking their nose in U.S. business.
> (Somehow, President Polk convinced them to be smart.  Or rather, neither country wanted war over Oregon, so, said treaty was signed.  Part of the Manifest Destiny.)
> 
> ...


 Harry seemed to suffer the most with his Mother's death which I think was a hit job.

----------

2cent (10-05-2020),Montana (10-05-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> Harry seemed to suffer the most with his Mother's death which I think was a hit job.


True.  And while 12 years is awfully young to lose a parent, especially one who doted on him, the lad was a weakling from the get-go.

If what I've read is correct, William did his best, after going through that 'wild stage' himself, to get his younger brother to 'man up', but he just simply refused.  

Hit job, or not, I have little pity for poor lil' pussy whipped Harry.

----------

Hillofbeans (10-05-2020),Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## Common

Hes a PW punk

----------


## Hillofbeans

A slutty woman brought him down, weak man that he is.

----------

Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Its a complete replay of Wallis Simpson and Edward, I said it would be when I first heard of her and him. Hes completely lost the plot, all over her.

The guy, to be fair, is useless, he has no higher education, no job skills apart from being able to fly a army helicopter, no income per se.  If he was anyone else  he would be refused a credit card if he applied.  Hes basically useless and pointless. He will never be king, as we speak he will never be any higher in the pecking order, and as Williams kids grow up and have kids of their own, he slips further down the line. 

She also is a silly cow. She thought being a royal, he was loaded. Wrong. She thought she could swan in and be Queen Bee in the UK. Wrong. She thought she could take UK taxpayers money and live a life of luxury and not have to give back public service. Wrong. She thought she could carry on being 'woke' and spouting her views  in public. Wrong. So she bailed, and thought she could cash in on the name, title and connections. Wrong.

She frittered away a huge body of goodwill for her, she ignored our customs, traditions and culture, and repeatedly stuck two fingers up at us, insulted us, gave preferential treatment to her mates, and then insulted our Queen.

She made a galactic pigs ear because of her arrogance and utter lack of understanding about what being Royal meant, and the fundamental difference between that and being a 'celeb'. Utterly, utterly different kettle of fish. She has no grasp of this.

----------

2cent (10-05-2020),kazenatsu (10-05-2020),Lone Gunman (10-05-2020),Neo (10-05-2020),Quark (10-05-2020),ruthless terrier (10-05-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

Let's forget about ole Harry for 5 years.  Then revisit him.  I think it will be a completely different Harry after the divorce and a stint in poverty.

----------

Lone Gunman (10-05-2020),Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Let's forget about ole Harry for 5 years.  Then revisit him.  I think it will be a completely different Harry after the divorce and a stint in poverty.


Yes.

But, improved?  I can see him, with his quadroon gone, sitting in Canada somewhere...maybe Yukon Territory.  Plenty of drunks up in Whitehorse - he can let his beard grow, and blend in, lining up at the liquor store on Saturday afternoon.  Ambling to what quarters he has...I expect, even with total disowning, he'd be given enough to afford a modest cabin or condo.  He can sit in there, and like the "First Peoples" there, drink himself insensible day after day.

I think other posters summed it up.  He's WEAK.  I see that as genetic - Diana was not the brightest bulb in the chandelier.  She, too, seemed to have deficits in intellect and strength - oh, drot, my husband, the Prince, ten years older than I, who picked me out of a lineup for my blonde hair and virginity...he doesn't love me!  Oh, woe is me...I think I'll go shag my riding instructor...

Weak.

Water finds its own level; and Harry's level is far lower even than where he is, right now.

----------

Brat (10-05-2020),Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> Its a complete replay of Wallis Simpson and Edward, I said it would be when I first heard of her and him. Hes completely lost the plot, all over her.
> 
> The guy, to be fair, is useless, he has no higher education, no job skills apart from being able to fly a army helicopter, no income per se.  If he was anyone else  he would be refused a credit card if he applied.  Hes basically useless and pointless. He will never be king, as we speak he will never be any higher in the pecking order, and as Williams kids grow up and have kids of their own, he slips further down the line. 
> 
> She also is a silly cow. She thought being a royal, he was loaded. Wrong. She thought she could swan in and be Queen Bee in the UK. Wrong. She thought she could take UK taxpayers money and live a life of luxury and not have to give back public service. Wrong. She thought she could carry on being 'woke' and spouting her views  in public. Wrong. So she bailed, and thought she could cash in on the name, title and connections. Wrong.
> 
> She frittered away a huge body of goodwill for her, she ignored our customs, traditions and culture, and repeatedly stuck two fingers up at us, insulted us, gave preferential treatment to her mates, and then insulted our Queen.
> 
> She made a galactic pigs ear because of her arrogance and utter lack of understanding about what being Royal meant, and the fundamental difference between that and being a 'celeb'. Utterly, utterly different kettle of fish. She has no grasp of this.


Boy, if you didn't nail that one to the wall.  But then, of course you could, what with being more familiar with the particulars.  Even so, plenty of us backwoods rednecks from across the pond have a far better appreciation of the 'rules', than that flat-footed oaf could grasp.  One doubts that she can _spell_, "protocol."

More proof that you can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.

----------

Brat (10-05-2020),Hillofbeans (10-05-2020),Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## Quark

> Its a complete replay of Wallis Simpson and Edward, I said it would be when I first heard of her and him. Hes completely lost the plot, all over her.
> 
> The guy, to be fair, is useless, he has no higher education, no job skills apart from being able to fly a army helicopter, no income per se.  If he was anyone else  he would be refused a credit card if he applied.  Hes basically useless and pointless. He will never be king, as we speak he will never be any higher in the pecking order, and as Williams kids grow up and have kids of their own, he slips further down the line. 
> 
> She also is a silly cow. She thought being a royal, he was loaded. Wrong. She thought she could swan in and be Queen Bee in the UK. Wrong. She thought she could take UK taxpayers money and live a life of luxury and not have to give back public service. Wrong. She thought she could carry on being 'woke' and spouting her views  in public. Wrong. So she bailed, and thought she could cash in on the name, title and connections. Wrong.
> 
> She frittered away a huge body of goodwill for her, she ignored our customs, traditions and culture, and repeatedly stuck two fingers up at us, insulted us, gave preferential treatment to her mates, and then insulted our Queen.
> 
> She made a galactic pigs ear because of her arrogance and utter lack of understanding about what being Royal meant, and the fundamental difference between that and being a 'celeb'. Utterly, utterly different kettle of fish. She has no grasp of this.


 I have the movie "King Ralph" which is a comedy/drama of an American who supposedly is the last man standing in the royal family which has accidentally been killed off. Old Ralph thinks being a royal is all fun and games but quickly learns that being royal is a royal pain in the arse. While the movie is fiction it does a good job teaching what it's really like living in the royal fish bowl. Meghan should have watched that movie and learned what it's like living in a royal fish bowl. 

We Americans think being a royal is all fun and games but it's not especially with a constitutional monarchy. Although if my take on English history is right being a royal when the monarchy was absolute rule wasn't any fun either. Monarchs have the least amount of freedom and liberty of anyone in the kingdom or in this case the queendom.

----------

Brat (10-05-2020),UKSmartypants (10-05-2020)

----------


## 2cent

This wouldn't be the first time I've pondered just how long the 'training' is, prior to the nuptials.  

As many know, those people have rules for _everything_; from, not only _how_ to sit, but _when_ to sit; to how you'll do your hair and nails, when pearls are appropriate, your general wardrobe, to, not only _what_ to say, but _when_ to say it.  ALL must 'pass muster', or pay the price.

Like you say, @Quark, their entire lives are lived in a fishbowl.  (We had a classroom in h.s. called that, 'cuz the windows were on the inside, along the hallway.)

And yes, the incredible amount of responsibility must be overwhelming; at least at first, when it strikes you that, "playtime is over."  

Credit where due:  Prince William's wife, Kate, makes it look like it all comes to her naturally.  She has Diana's appeal, w/o the naivety.  An all-around delightful young lady.  The queen must be very pleased.

----------

Brat (10-05-2020),Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## Brat

> Its a complete replay of Wallis Simpson and Edward, I said it would be when I first heard of her and him. Hes completely lost the plot, all over her.
> 
> The guy, to be fair, is useless, he has no higher education, no job skills apart from being able to fly a army helicopter, no income per se.  If he was anyone else  he would be refused a credit card if he applied.  Hes basically useless and pointless. He will never be king, as we speak he will never be any higher in the pecking order, and as Williams kids grow up and have kids of their own, he slips further down the line. 
> 
> She also is a silly cow. She thought being a royal, he was loaded. Wrong. She thought she could swan in and be Queen Bee in the UK. Wrong. She thought she could take UK taxpayers money and live a life of luxury and not have to give back public service. Wrong. She thought she could carry on being 'woke' and spouting her views  in public. Wrong. So she bailed, and thought she could cash in on the name, title and connections. Wrong.
> 
> She frittered away a huge body of goodwill for her, she ignored our customs, traditions and culture, and repeatedly stuck two fingers up at us, insulted us, gave preferential treatment to her mates, and then insulted our Queen.
> 
> She made a galactic pigs ear because of her arrogance and utter lack of understanding about what being Royal meant, and the fundamental difference between that and being a 'celeb'. Utterly, utterly different kettle of fish. She has no grasp of this.


Spot ON!

 :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:

----------

Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

Harry Bastard?

Mr. Markey?

----------


## ruthless terrier

what a stupid twerp. endorsing Biden? the guy must be suicidal.

----------

2cent (10-05-2020),Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> what a stupid twerp. endorsing Biden? the guy must be suicidal.


Even dumber, he no doubt did it on the advice of "Mrs. Stupid," thinking it'd garner them attention/favors, from the one whose chances of winning are mighty slim.
According to _her_, though, it'd be the acceptable, _popular,_ thing to do.  Likely, she's seeking a film roll to star in.

I hope she gets blacklisted.  (Oops.  Is that ray-siss?)

----------

Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I have the movie "King Ralph" which is a comedy/drama of an American who supposedly is the last man standing in the royal family which has accidentally been killed off. Old Ralph thinks being a royal is all fun and games but quickly learns that being royal is a royal pain in the arse. While the movie is fiction it does a good job teaching what it's really like living in the royal fish bowl. Meghan should have watched that movie and learned what it's like living in a royal fish bowl. 
> 
> We Americans think being a royal is all fun and games but it's not especially with a constitutional monarchy. Although if my take on English history is right being a royal when the monarchy was absolute rule wasn't any fun either. Monarchs have the least amount of freedom and liberty of anyone in the kingdom or in this case the queendom.


Spot on.  Being Royal is all about being discreet about how rich you are. Never demeaning or looking down on the little people. Being kind, being interested in ordinary people. Doing charity work, never making any comment or opinion about anything controversial, especially  politics.

Yes these people lave a life of luxury, but they live in a glass prison with strict rules. And it takes training to be able to do it. I wouldn't be a royal.

The erudite Australian Clive James made a similar observation about fame, in that many people who seek fame find out to their horror later on that you cant escape it once you have it. It becomes  a prison from which you cant escape.

----------

2cent (10-05-2020),Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## Neo

As an English royalist I give him and his wife my whole support, he is choosing to live away from the constant abuse the British press gives him and his wife and son, who can blame him.
Harry has had a rotten time of it in the press, his former south African girlfriend was hounded to the point they split  up as she couldn’t handle being in the limelight.
He found companionship with an actress, if she makes him happy who are we to condemn her? In my book if you cannot say something nice.... don’t say anything.

----------


## Daily Bread

If Harry's slutty Hollywood gold digger wife shut her mouth the problem wouldn't be a problem . She damned well knew what she was getting into and relished at the thought of destroying tradition and culture . When she's done with Harry her next stop will be a Black Panther .
 Just to stick it to the Queen and the white race.

----------

Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> Spot on.  Being Royal is all about being discreet about how rich you are. Never demeaning or looking down on the little people. Being kind, being interested in ordinary people. Doing charity work, never making any comment or opinion about anything controversial, especially  politics.
> 
> Yes these people lave a life of luxury, but they live in a glass prison with strict rules. And it takes training to be able to do it. I wouldn't be a royal.
> 
> The erudite Australian Clive James made a similar observation about fame, in that many people who seek fame find out to their horror later on that you cant escape it once you have it. It becomes  a prison from which you cant escape.


Well said.  Can you imagine never being able to actually _enjoy_ a meal?  I suppose one becomes accustomed to it, but it's not hard to see how there'd be a mighty hankering to chomp into a hamburger, a slice of pizza, or wrap your hands around a savory Reuben -with nobody watching - would be.  

You can't go shopping for decorative things, or kitchen items; take your children to the park to swing on the swings, play in a backyard or town baseball game, (unless confined), nor stop at an ice cream parlor on a whim.

Many of us would not choose such a life, but at least we're aware of it.

Stupid Markle thought she could put herself above all that, and still have, like you said, all its advantages.

We see how well that all turned out.

----------

Daily Bread (10-05-2020),Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> If Harry's slutty Hollywood gold digger wife shut her mouth the problem wouldn't be a problem . She damned well knew what she was getting into and relished at the thought of destroying tradition and culture . When she's done with Harry her next stop will be a Black Panther .
>  Just to stick it to the Queen and the white race.


Exactly.  If there weren't such a thing as low-class, she'd have none at all.

----------

Daily Bread (10-05-2020),LadyMoonlight (10-06-2020),Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## Quark

> Even dumber, he no doubt did it on the advice of "Mrs. Stupid," thinking it'd garner them attention/favors, from the one whose chances of winning are mighty slim.
> According to _her_, though, it'd be the acceptable, _popular,_ thing to do.  Likely, she's seeking a film roll to star in.
> 
> I hope she gets blacklisted.  (Oops.  Is that ray-siss?)


 Nope as it has nothing to do with race. She is just a bitch and Harry is just a cockled twit.

----------

2cent (10-05-2020)

----------


## Quark

> Well said.  Can you imagine never being able to actually _enjoy_ a meal?  I suppose one becomes accustomed to it, but it's not hard to see how there'd be a mighty hankering to chomp into a hamburger, a slice of pizza, or wrap your hands around a savory Reuben -with nobody watching - would be.  
> 
> You can't go shopping for decorative things, or kitchen items; take your children to the park to swing on the swings, play in a backyard or town baseball game, (unless confined), nor stop at an ice cream parlor on a whim.
> 
> Many of us would not choose such a life, but at least we're aware of it.
> 
> Stupid Markle thought she could put herself above all that, and still have, like you said, all its advantages.
> 
> We see how well that all turned out.


 There's an English Lady who's name I think is Lucy Wolsey. She is a historic cocurator for one of the royal museums. Here specialty is historic English homes and clothes. She did a special on one of the royal homes of Queen Victoria that had locks that could only be locked from inside of the rooms. There was no way to unlock the doors from outside the rooms. The reason for this was to provide privacy for Queen Victoria and Prince Albert and family from everybody else. Even royals need to be like everybody else once and a while.

I think things have gotten worse for the Royals in the last decades do to all the nutcases that Britain has let immigrate into Britain. I remember listening to a story Prince Charles told when he as about ten or eleven. His Mother (the Queen) was driving back from one of the castles when they got into a heavy snow storm. His Mother spied a farm house and drove up to the farm house and asked if they could stay there until the storm passed which of course they could and did stay there. No way would any royal being out driving by themselves today without guards every where. Times have changed.

----------

2cent (10-05-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> Nope as it has nothing to do with race. She is just a bitch and Harry is just a cockled twit.


That's one way of putting it. lol




> There's an English Lady who's name I think is Lucy Wolsey. She is a historic cocurator for one of the royal museums. Here specialty is historic English homes and clothes. She did a special on one of the royal homes of Queen Victoria that had locks that could only be locked from inside of the rooms. There was no way to unlock the doors from outside the rooms. The reason for this was to provide privacy for Queen Victoria and Prince Albert and family from everybody else. Even royals need to be like everybody else once and a while.


Interesting story.




> I think things have gotten worse for the Royals in the last decades do to all the nutcases that Britain has let immigrate into Britain. I remember listening to a story Prince Charles told when he as about ten or eleven. His Mother (the Queen) was driving back from one of the castles when they got into a heavy snow storm. His Mother spied a farm house and drove up to the farm house and asked if they could stay there until the storm passed which of course they could and did stay there.


Amazing!



> No way would any royal being out driving by themselves today without guards every where. Times have changed.


True.  And U.S. presidents no longer travel in open cars.  'Tis the way of it.

----------

Quark (10-05-2020)

----------


## Famagusta

> There's an English Lady who's name I think is Lucy Wolsey. She is a historic cocurator for one of the royal museums. Here specialty is historic English homes and clothes. She did a special on one of the royal homes of Queen Victoria that had locks that could only be locked from inside of the rooms. There was no way to unlock the doors from outside the rooms. The reason for this was to provide privacy for Queen Victoria and Prince Albert and family from everybody else. Even royals need to be like everybody else once and a while.
> 
> I think things have gotten worse for the Royals in the last decades do to all the nutcases that Britain has let immigrate into Britain. I remember listening to a story Prince Charles told when he as about ten or eleven. His Mother (the Queen) was driving back from one of the castles when they got into a heavy snow storm. His Mother spied a farm house and drove up to the farm house and asked if they could stay there until the storm passed which of course they could and did stay there. No way would any royal being out driving by themselves today without guards every where. Times have changed.


I watch Lucy Wolsey. Her series on history’s little fibs was good.

Exposing the English Kings and their distortions of historical events, and also taking apart the American Civil War.

----------


## Famagusta

> Nope as it has nothing to do with race. She is just a bitch and Harry is just a cockled twit.


Absolutely. Harry is a poor lost boy.

----------

2cent (10-06-2020)

----------


## Famagusta

> As an English royalist I give him and his wife my whole support, he is choosing to live away from the constant abuse the British press gives him and his wife and son, who can blame him.
> Harry has had a rotten time of it in the press, his former south African girlfriend was hounded to the point they split  up as she couldn’t handle being in the limelight.
> He found companionship with an actress, if she makes him happy who are we to condemn her? In my book if you cannot say something nice.... don’t say anything.





> If Harry's slutty Hollywood gold digger wife shut her mouth the problem wouldn't be a problem . She damned well knew what she was getting into and relished at the thought of destroying tradition and culture . When she's done with Harry her next stop will be a Black Panther .
>  Just to stick it to the Queen and the white race.


Why can’t they retire gracefully, and just shut up? She complained about the media, yet now she’s exposing herself to it more than ever.

And why isn’t she still in Canada? She vowed never to return to the USA, as long as Donald Trump was still in office.

----------


## Neo

> Nope as it has nothing to do with race. She is just a bitch and Harry is just a cockled twit.


I find that rather harsh.

----------


## Neo

> If Harry's slutty Hollywood gold digger wife shut her mouth the problem wouldn't be a problem . She damned well knew what she was getting into and relished at the thought of destroying tradition and culture . When she's done with Harry her next stop will be a Black Panther .
>  Just to stick it to the Queen and the white race.


Thats not the case at all, the British press has given the couple and their child no quarter, constant abuse. When Harry and Megan saw the papers publish the chimpanzee in a suit picture their royal world in the spotlight was over. 



Id kick Danny Bakers teeth out if I ever met him.

----------


## Canadianeye

> That’s not the case at all, the British press has given the couple and their child no quarter, constant abuse. When Harry and Megan saw the papers publish the chimpanzee in a suit picture their royal world in the spotlight was over. 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d kick Danny Bakers teeth out if I ever met him.


Seriously? What the hell did he do...

----------


## 2cent

> Absolutely. Harry is a poor lost boy.


Enlightening.  Thank you.

Also, I like that host.  Professional, while sharing a sense of humor.  His guest, as well.

----------


## ruthless terrier

> In my book if you cannot say something nice.... dont say anything.


right and since Harry and his wife can't contain their left wing political gibberish.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> That’s not the case at all, the British press has given the couple and their child no quarter, constant abuse. When Harry and Megan saw the papers publish the chimpanzee in a suit picture their royal world in the spotlight was over. 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d kick Danny Bakers teeth out if I ever met him.


See its the same issue as Moslems.  They complain about 'Islamophobia; whilst being oblivious to the fact 'islamophobia' is a reaction to the hateful, racist terrorism moslems conduct against the host countries who let them live there.

Meghan is the same boat. There was a huge amount of goodwill for them when she first appeared, but slowly she frittered it alll away. She behaved like a diva, she ignored our customs , culture and history, she blatantly gave preferential treatment to her american mates, including media, and she ignored royal protocol and insulted our Queen several times. All the time , the goodwill is swillign down the drain. So its not suprising the Ui media  and peope lturned against her.

Like the moslems  shes the architect of her own hate, from her crass stupidity and arrogance. Dont put the blame on us, we just reacted to her behavior.

----------

Oceander (10-06-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> right and since Harry and his wife can't contain their left wing political gibberish.


Its just cost him dear as well.

When he dicked off in March the plum, prestigiosu he held of role of Commander  In Chief of the Royal Marines was temporarily handed over to William, with a promise the Queen would review this and maybe reappoint him in a years time.

Because hes committed the cardinal sin of the UK Royal, he's spouted off not just about politics (which is bad enough) but about AMERICAN politics (even worse), and about a US election (It couldnt get any worse). In terms of Royal Protocol, this is like farting loudly o microphone during the US Presidential State of the Nation Address.

So the Queen has now appointed William as permanent Commander of the Marines, and Harry has lost the job forever. Remember, being in the army is the only job he ever had, and the only skill he ever learned. Its the Royal equivalent of giving the bird.

----------

Oceander (10-06-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> As an English royalist I give him and his wife my whole support, he is choosing to live away from the constant abuse the British press gives him and his wife and son, who can blame him.
> Harry has had a rotten time of it in the press, his former south African girlfriend was hounded to the point they split  up as she couldn’t handle being in the limelight.
> He found companionship with an actress, if she makes him happy who are we to condemn her? In my book if you cannot say something nice.... don’t say anything.


Im a  royalist (but theres a whole debate in that about who is the rightful monarch, another day), but this was always going to be a disaster , from day one. The guy has no common sense and was always a danger to the Royal Family. 

The RF have a way to get rid of embarrasing relatives. 

Nerissa and Katherine Bowes-Lyon – nieces of the Queen Mother and first cousins to the Queen  - were mentally defective  (what you would call 'Special Needs with Learning Difficulties' these days) had been incarcerated since 1941 in the Royal Earlswood Asylum for Mental Defectives, at Redhill in Surrey.  The RF lied to Burkes Peerage (the bible of breeding and ancestry) and said the girls wer edead.

Princess Margaret, the Queens sister, was a drunken soak who liked to fuck gangsters and  actors, she was hidden well away from the world on a remote pacific island.

Sarah Ferguson was a brainless Sloan Ranger who struck lucky, she turned out to be greedy, have no sense of decorum or taste, and the Queen forced Andrew to divorce her when she was caught in a media sting selling access to Andrew and the Royal Family.

Diana Spencer was picked for her DNA and breeding to produce the Hiers to the Throne, used like a prize breeding sow, then discarded when she kicked up a fuss because the fairy tale marriage to Prince Charles turned out to be a cynical sham, and he preferred his aging old hag Camilla.

----------

Oceander (10-06-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> As an English royalist I give him and his wife my whole support, he is choosing to live away from the constant abuse the British press gives him and his wife and son, who can blame him.
> Harry has had a rotten time of it in the press, his former south African girlfriend was hounded to the point they split  up as she couldnt handle being in the limelight.
> He found companionship with an actress, if she makes him happy who are we to condemn her? In my book *]if you cannot say something nice.... dont say anything*.


You're loyal, I'll give you that, but might your loyalties be a tad misplaced?

'Cuz I'd like to know ...Does that 'speaking nice' go for the Queen, also, as she was incensed enough by Harry's behavior to publicly state that he will never be reinstated as Captain General?

Meanwhile, his wife rakes your country over the coals, never having anything nice to say about it, or you.  Does this, "always speaking nice," include never holding anyone to account for his deeds nor words?

As for Harry's part, there's strong evidence that he's not thinking w/the muscle above his waist.

And to just whom will you remain loyal?  Your queen?  Or the prince, who will never be king?  I honestly don't understand this loyalty you profess for one who has shown no fealty towards you, nor your monarch, nor your country.

*Another thing I'll give you:  You give me a good chuckle every time you pronounce that we citizens would far prefer to be subjects.  Sorry, our blood simply does not coarse through our veins that way.
 :Smiley20:

----------

Neo (10-06-2020)

----------


## Neo

> You're loyal, I'll give you that, but might your loyalties be a tad misplaced?
> 
> 'Cuz I'd like to know ...Does that 'speaking nice' go for the Queen, also, as she was incensed enough by Harry's behavior to publicly state that he will never be reinstated as Captain General?
> 
> Meanwhile, his wife rakes your country over the coals, never having anything nice to say about it, or you.  Does this, "always speaking nice," include never holding anyone to account for his deeds nor words?
> 
> As for Harry's part, there's strong evidence that he's not thinking w/the muscle above his waist.
> 
> And to just whom will you remain loyal?  Your queen?  Or the prince, who will never be king?  I honestly don't understand this loyalty you profess for one who has shown no fealty towards you, nor your monarch, nor your country.
> ...


 @2cent, my little jest with you mustn’t be taken seriously, obviously I didn’t mean that you envy our Royalty or subjugation by it.
My little joke was for most countries in the world admire our eccentricity, our pomp and ceremonies. Being a British citizen and being born an Englishman is like winning the lottery of life.

----------

2cent (10-06-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> @2cent, my little jest with you mustn’t be taken seriously, obviously I didn’t mean that you envy our Royalty or subjugation by it.
> My little joke was for most countries in the world admire our eccentricity, our pomp and ceremonies. Being a British citizen and being born an Englishman is like winning the lottery of life.


Oh, I know you're just chiding.  Hence, the chuckle.  But don't go lyin' now.  You ain't no "citizen."   :Evilgrin:

----------


## Neo

> Oh, I know you're just chiding.  Hence, the chuckle.  But don't go lyin' now.  You ain't no "citizen."


Until December 31st I will still be a EU citizen, on January 1st 2021 I will be a British subject again with all the duties of protecting our borders and identity.

----------

